# Cooling for i7-8700k @4.8 - 5.0GHz



## Verbatim (Oct 2, 2017)

So is this noctua NH-D15S cooler will be good enough to cool down this CPU at these clock speeds ?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 2, 2017)

short answer :  yes


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 2, 2017)

Thread title asks about 4.8-5ghz, first post says stock??? 

Stock it will be plenty, 4.8-5hz, that is going to depend on your sample, honestly. Your best bet is a 140x2 aio or a 3x120 custom loop if that is your goal. Delidding may be needed as well.


----------



## ppn (Oct 2, 2017)

Not if you run prime95 on 8-64KB test size 24/7. yes if you talk about games only stability and temperatures. Frankly this cooler will be heavy enough to bend the CPu substrate in the corners.  I wouldn't put more than a single heatpipe cooler on that CPU and not to overtighten things.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 2, 2017)

Lol, no. Especially the last parts...


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 2, 2017)

ppn said:


> Frankly this cooler will be heavy enough to bend the CPu substrate in the corners.



Really ? Noctua has that bad mounting solution ?


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 2, 2017)

No. Not when used properly, like any other cooler. Hes overly paranoid.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 2, 2017)

Both Noctua NH-D15S and Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 fits in to my case so which cooler performs better ?  Generally i don't like AIO coolers because they are noticeably louder and will not last as long.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 2, 2017)

Check this one out: *Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT*

It beats the NH-D15S (and hangs in there with the AIO's) while being quieter (quietest of them all in fact) and cheaper. I got one myself, impressive cooler. Thermalright is quality.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 2, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> Both Noctua NH-D15S and Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 fits in to my case so which cooler performs better ?  Generally i don't like AIO coolers because they are noticeably louder and will not last as long.


I'm not sure... but I bet there are reviews if you look for them. I'd imagine the D15S is better though as its one of the top air coolers.

I mean, if your goal is 4.8-5Ghz, silence will have to be sacrificed in some form. You still haven't clarified if you want 4.8-5Ghz or stock like it says in post. Please clarify so we can help you out properly.................


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 2, 2017)

Should absolutely safice for 4.8Ghz clocks in most cases.

Love the picture btw


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 2, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> You still haven't clarified if you want 4.8-5Ghz or stock like it says in post.



@4.8 - 5.0GHz means overclocked to ~ 4.8 - 5.0GHz on all cores. I know that for stock clocks it will be complete overkill.



uuuaaaaaa said:


> *Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT*


Looks good but i can't find information about first gpu slot support.


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 2, 2017)

Has anyone seen temp reviews on these coffee lake chips?  For all we know they can run as hot as the FX 9590


----------



## drade (Oct 2, 2017)

dirtyferret said:


> Has anyone seen temp reviews on these coffee lake chips?  For all we know they can run as hot as the FX 9590



Nope. 

I am sure the Noctua can cool the CPU efficiently but I'd lean towards a liquid cooling solution for such high clocks. Delidding is required >5ghz (per rumors at this time).

I am getting the 8700k and intend to push it to 4.8ghz myself. However, I will be using a 240mm closed loop from EKWB for maximum cooling efficiency and CPU longevity.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 2, 2017)

dirtyferret said:


> Has anyone seen temp reviews on these coffee lake chips?  For all we know they can run as hot as the FX 9590


The leaks we have seen peg these from 4.8-5.1GHz.. on air and AIOs.


----------



## drade (Oct 2, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> The leaks we have seen peg these from 4.8-5.1GHz.. on air and AIOs.



Hmm... if that's the case I may revert my cooling option decisions. 

What is the difference between the D15s and D15? The D15s has one 140mm fan and the D15 has two 140mm fans? Wouldn't a D15 make more sense or am I missing something here? 

I really do like the cooler. It'll fit perfectly in my case as well. Not a huge fan of the brown fans but I know it is Noctua's Trademark.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 2, 2017)

If that is your goal, id go nothing less than 2x120mm aio...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 2, 2017)

drade said:


> What is the difference between the D15s and D15?





> With a simple design change, Noctua has reinvented the NH-D15. The new NH-D15S has that same awful color scheme, but now* features better memory and expansion-slot clearance*, all thanks to its new asymmetrical design.


----------



## Komshija (Oct 3, 2017)

Short answer: yes. 
Combined with optimal case airflow, you shouldn't have problems. Best air coolers (120+mm) outmatch pretty much every 120 AIO water cooler and many 240 AIO water coolers as well.


----------



## trog100 (Oct 3, 2017)

if a 7700K runs hot at 4.8 to 5 unless some magic is involved i cant see how a couple of extra cores is gonna run cool enough at the same speeds.. my simple thinking might be wrong but %50 more work done means %50 more heat generated..

that is assuming the extra cores are being used.. mostly they wont be.. 

trog


----------



## Unter_Dog (Oct 3, 2017)

Removing my post due to below data

Hot damn, literally


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 3, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> So is this noctua NH-D15S cooler will be good enough to cool down this CPU at these clock speeds ?



Now that I can talk about these CPUs, I will say that no air cooler is sufficient for that sort of OC. One of my chips take 200W during AVX on all cores @ 4.3 GHz (which is basically stock).

Don't take advice from people who don't have this CPU yet.









It is possible that the BIOS on the board I have is a bit raw, and power use would come down, but I have a CoolerMaster Liquidmaker PRO 280 cooler on my 8700K, and it hits nearly 80c on all cores with these clocks.


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 3, 2017)

Just get the Noctua and dont eve think about it. I've never heard of an unsatisfied noctua user.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 3, 2017)

Maybe yours is a monumental dud tempo wise too. It doesn't seem to match any leaks... though, those were leaks...


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 3, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Maybe yours is a monumental dud tempo wise too. It doesn't seem to match any leaks... though, those were leaks...


Right, but if I got a "dud", then what can we say about how retail chips will be? Not much, other than that the same might be possible. I mean, it IS a 3.7 GHz base clock CPU... so technically I already have a 600 MHz oc... 


Did you get one too? What's yours like?


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 3, 2017)

What can we say about the multiple leaks showing much better results? 

We have found, in the past, that setting all cores to the boost speed is generally successful. You aren't even there yet. 

I don't do CPUs at OCF anymore, so I don't have one in hand.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 6, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Now that I can talk about these CPUs, I will say that no air cooler is sufficient for that sort of OC. One of my chips take 200W during AVX on all cores @ 4.3 GHz (which is basically stock).
> 
> Don't take advice from people who don't have this CPU yet.
> 
> ...



AVX is not really the best guideline though, or am I misinformed. Its the absolute cap that you would never hit without AVX? What are your temps for non-AVX torture loads, same or ?


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 6, 2017)

Seems his is about the only one that hasnt reached that high... including tpus other sample...


----------



## ppn (Oct 6, 2017)

Well you dont have to measure power consumption from the wall "the der8auer prime95 8KB running AVX VRM melting style". It could be simply the highest possible doing normal things like Mediacoder x64 measured directly at the EPS12v the real cpu power will be 80-90% substracting the VRM inefficiency loss. 200 Watts is very impressive though i'd like to see that in detail.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 6, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> AVX is not really the best guideline though, or am I misinformed. Its the absolute cap that you would never hit without AVX? What are your temps for non-AVX torture loads, same or ?


I can do 4.8 GHz @ 1.35V, 95c loaded.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 9, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> I can do 4.8 GHz @ 1.35V, 95c loaded.


What cooler you are using ?


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 9, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> I can do 4.8 GHz @ 1.35V, 95c loaded.



That's pretty painful for 1.35v then oO Would not 24/7 that

@Verbatim: 'It is possible that the BIOS on the board I have is a bit raw, and power use would come down, but I have a CoolerMaster Liquidmaker PRO 280 cooler on my 8700K, and it hits nearly 80c on all cores with these clocks.' - cadaveca

The more I see these temps, Im edging towards the i5 8600k. Or perhaps go for water anyway. Or a delid.. lol!


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 9, 2017)

I think, and dave can correct me here, but his is more on the below average side of things, no? Look at how many reviews are hitting 5 Ghz.. some on air. I am not sure how they tested those clocks, but clearly his, at that voltage is torturing his AIO. TPU's review shows 1.376V at 5 Ghz. Not sure how W1z tests for stability (is it listed there? I swear no game settings listed, no stability tests listed - I have to be blind.. where the heck is that necessary stuff?)


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 9, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> I think, and dave can correct me here, but his is more on the below average side of things, no? Look at how many reviews are hitting 5 Ghz.. some on air. I am not sure how they tested those clocks, but clearly his, at that voltage is torturing his AIO. TPU's review shows 1.376V at 5 Ghz. Not sure how W1z tests for stability (is it listed there? I swear no game settings listed, no stability tests listed - I have to be blind.. where the heck is that necessary stuff?)



Always expect the worst though  I have seen my share of DOA and crappy hardware by now not to trust in luck of the draw - I do intend to buy cooling and CPU at the same time, so there's that little hurdle too.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 9, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Now that I can talk about these CPUs, I will say that no air cooler is sufficient for that sort of OC. One of my chips take 200W during AVX on all cores @ 4.3 GHz (which is basically stock).
> 
> Don't take advice from people who don't have this CPU yet.
> 
> ...



Can you see how far you can undervolt your processor at stock speeds.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 9, 2017)

ppn said:


> Frankly this cooler will be heavy enough to bend the CPu substrate in the corners.  I wouldn't put more than a single heatpipe cooler on that CPU and not to overtighten things.









I would.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 9, 2017)

Jeff Kampman said:
			
		

> For comparison, Corsair's 280-mm H115i produced a 90° C package temperature and core temperatures ranging from about 84° C to 90° C using the same settings and voltages with Prime95 Small FFTs. Blender topped out our overclocked i7-8700K at about 80° C at the package. The H115i definitely reins in the i7-8700K if you're shooting for the ability to run Prime95 for hours, as one might want to do for extreme stability testing.


Source: Just how hot is Coffee Lake? - The Tech Report


----------

